# Can my Tarantula get high?



## Snowboardbunny (Aug 25, 2009)

This is not a joke. My husband smokes marijauna for his back. He has a medical marijauna card. Anyway, My tarantula's home is near my husband when he smokes. I have noticed that she is very slow. For example, it takes her like 2 hours to walk an inch. And she just sits all the time. She's only two years old so I'm thinking that she is getting stoned. Any comments on this?;P

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sooner (Aug 25, 2009)

I know nicotine from tobacco is very toxic to invertebrates.

I don't know if cannabinoids are toxic to invertebrates, I doubt they are.  But I don't think they can get high from marijuana.


----------



## rvtjonny (Aug 25, 2009)

hi there, i have asked the question about smoking around Ts a while back and well have a look. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=151583&highlight=smoke  i didnt ask about marry but its kinda the same when it comes to your Ts health and well being.


----------



## gambite (Aug 25, 2009)

I would highly recommend NOT smoking near your T's, especially if they are acting funny. The main reason plants produce compounds like THC and nicotine is to ward off predators, often insects. Also, smoke in general is not healthy, and a small animal like a tarantula could be more sensitive to it than a larger animal.


----------



## joshuai (Aug 25, 2009)

i dont think its bad at all spider mites love weed!!!


----------



## endoflove (Aug 25, 2009)

actualy the less Oxygen the T' takes in the worse off it will be so smoking is bad (put cigrett smoke in a glass cup and put a spider in it. they actualy stop moving cuz they cant)


----------



## Ether Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowboardbunny said:


> This is not a joke. My husband smokes marijauna for his back. He has a medical marijauna card. Anyway, My tarantula's home is near my husband when he smokes. I have noticed that she is very slow. For example, it takes her like 2 hours to walk an inch. And she just sits all the time. She's only two years old so I'm thinking that she is getting stoned. Any comments on this?;P



Yes.. Your husband smokes marijuana because his 'back' put him up to it. Likely story.

Medical Marijuana card = Dealers phone # on a card from Kinkos?

Sorry, it's been a while. I must be out of the loop on drug lingo. When I had to explain to my mom where I had been all night I used to tell her my friends and I went "bowling". Now it's "I threw my back out!"


Edit: I would avoid getting my tarantula high. It's impossible to know what ill effects marijuana (or other) smoke could have on a T.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Sad 1


----------



## roncruiser (Aug 25, 2009)

endoflove said:


> actualy the less Oxygen the T' takes in the worse off it will be so smoking is bad (put cigrett smoke in a glass cup and put a spider in it. they actualy stop moving cuz they cant)


This person was stoned when he wrote this.


----------



## Ether Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> This is just uncalled for. You dont even know these people so I find it rude that you basically call them drug addicts. A good idea for you would be to think before you post something so rudely inappropriate.


I practically admitted to being a pothead when I was younger. I thought it was pretty clear I was joking.

Oh.. And just because someone partakes in the recreational use of marijuana does not make them a drug addict.




> I mean, yea, the OP could be lying about a medical problem and they both could just be raging pot heads. But unless you know that for sure, dont post comments like that.


Why not? Afraid someone might have a sense of humor?


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ether Imp said:


> I practically admitted to being a pothead when I was younger. I thought it was pretty clear I was joking.
> 
> Oh.. And just because someone partakes in the recreational use of marijuana does not make them a drug addict.
> 
> ...


I apologize, I wasnt aware that you were joking. The way that you wrote it seemed as though you were purposefully being rude. Sorry.


----------



## Ether Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> I apologize, I wasnt aware that you were joking. The way that you wrote it seemed as though you were purposefully being rude. Sorry.


Haha.. No problem man. Re-reading it I can see how it could look bad.


----------



## endoflove (Aug 25, 2009)

roncruiser said:


> This person was stoned when he wrote this.


i anit stoned !!!!!! im a good boy! but a friend tried that with a house spider and it dident move one bit i fugure it to be cuz they cant tollerate low O levels with contaminants in the air


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, so I'll be the first to come straight, here.
Disclaimer:  I live in Pot-Central USA, so weed is kinda the norm here among those who chose to do so. I'm not implying that EVERYBODY here in P-Town smokes weed, so anybody living in the Pacific Northwest that doesn't partake, please do not flame me for saying this. I've applied for my medical card (I do have a "chronic" condition that would warrant it), but considering that I've been the "Hippie" among my friends for the last 20 years, the only difference that's going to make is whether or not my recreational activities are within state legality.

I smoke weed occasionally, but absolutely NEVER in the same room as my T's....or even my cats!!! Their brain structure is not capable of handling altered mindsets. Imagine getting high for the first time....but not to your knowledge. Imagine that you ate something that you did not know was going to F you up....and five minutes later, BAM!!!....And you're outta your mind!!! You would FREAK!!!!! Of course, you'd calm down eventually, once you regained control of your dome. But being that animals do not posess the same psychology, or physiology that we do, they cannot control their own minds or bodies like human beings can.

If tobacco is a poison to inverts, and smoke in general deters insects, then I'm not willing to put risk to my valuable pets. Same reason I don't handle them when intoxicated. It's a risk to my very loved animals. They don't choose to smoke, drink, or take other intoxicating substances.....but I do. So therefore, I keep it away from them. If I see one of my beloved animals in my stash, I might warrant some thought to the matter (I once had a cat who was a pot-head, so it's not a far-fetched idea). But ALL of my animals keep themselves away from my cigs and smoke, so I don't even bother to question it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 25, 2009)

Unless you're intentionally blowing smoke through the lid of the enclosure to get your T high on a daily basis you don't have anything to worry about.  I know quite a few people who have smoked pot for years in close proximity to their T enclosures without any apparent rise in mortality rates.  If I had to guess I'd say a cigarette smoker puts his Ts at greater risk than  someone smoking marijuana ever does.  Either way, chill out dudes.  It's all good.  Peace.


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 25, 2009)

^ Smokes S. calceatum venom.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont directly get my Ts high, but sometimes the airflow takes my herbal smoke that direction, I dont think they have THC receptors, not even all mammals have them. I would worry more about the carbon particulates (as there are no carcinogens in marijuana smoke, and thc can actually reverse effects of lung cancer but thats a whole diff thread for diff board) in the marijuana smoke clogging the book lungs. but as i smoke ciggs in the room with my Ts too, i think that is worse than the weed im smoking. But with either i have noticed no ill effects to any animal in my room, and i have cats fish reptiles and inverts. Im not saying there arent ill effects, but in the reletively short time I have observed my animals in a smoke filled enviroment there has been nothing I can attribute to smoke illness.

but my cats love to get high

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagrath666 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just remembered this one I started a while back

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=137371

yay cancer for me, I need to quit smoking, i know the thread said I quit, but i didnt


----------



## gambite (Aug 25, 2009)

If anything, I would be wary of tar building up in/on/around the enclosure and on the T. Granted, I cant say I have ever seen that happen, but there is definitely tar in marijuana smoke, and it would make sense that it could accumulate on anything the smoke settles on. To prevent this, maybe hold the smoke in extra long so there is no particulate left when you exhale.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 25, 2009)

BCscorp said:


> ^ Smokes S. calceatum venom.


No, mainlines it.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry to hijack, do you think that incense smoke would bother a T? I use to burn them all the time, but I stopped when I got my first T. But if I can I'd like to continue to use them


----------



## Tcollector (Aug 25, 2009)

"Can my tarantula get high?"

Ok I thought I heard allot of funny questions about care for a tarantula but this is the only one I could never think of LOL! 

To be honest I think that any smoke or chemicals can be dangerous for a tarantula though.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 25, 2009)

yes they can http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 25, 2009)

IF you believe ANYTHING put out by the U.S. Government puts out on drugs, you are stoned, or maybe you need to be?  :?   Either way, you don't have to be a government propaganda creator to see the ridiculousness of most of their statements on drugs.  They are nothing but propaganda.  NOT that I am pro-drug, but I am not against medical marijuana use, and don't think anyone should be jailed for drug use alone.  

That being said, tarantulas DO NOT have THC receptors.  They can't get "HIGH" from THC.   Spiders (that was a true spider not T btw) would make funny webs though no doubt being put in a jar filled with smoke.  They probably used high levels and hot boxed them, if they actually did it instead of just making it up.  But there are literally dozens of active ingredients in MJ besides THC.  Never mind the other chemicals produced from burning it.  Put yourself in a room of thick smoke from anything for a little while, now go draw a big perfect circle.  Can't do it?  You must be high!  (This would happen if you went in a room full of Oak, Maple, or Elm!)  So are you high on weed?  Or just choked out from the oak smoke?   Point is, that doesn't prove squat.   And no, T's can't process THC.  *Not that anyone has shown within any realm or reason so far*    Highly unlikely that it is possible.  But any smoke isn't going to be great for them.   If their behavior changes when he smokes, I would guess it has something to do with oxygen or book lung irritation.  (Carbon Monoxide, ex)     



reverendsterlin said:


> yes they can http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm


----------



## Ether Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> IF you believe ANYTHING put out by the U.S. Government puts out on drugs, you are stoned, or maybe you need to be?  :?   Either way, you don't have to be a government propaganda creator to see the ridiculousness of most of their statements on drugs.  They are nothing but propaganda.  NOT that I am pro-drug, but I am not against medical marijuana use, and don't think anyone should be jailed for drug use alone.


I feel exactly the same way. I'm not "pro-drugs", persay. But I am for the decriminalization of drugs, and I don't believe squat the government says.


----------



## blazetown (Aug 25, 2009)

I've seen a few logical conclusions on this thread and a lot of idiocy. I agree with all those that said T's have no THC receptors. Cannabis was used traditionally as a companion plant to ward of fungals and insect pests like potato beetles. Nicotene is a harsh pesticide that can kill almost anything that lives as long as its in high enough dosage. Anything will die or have obvious smoke inhalation damage if its been forced to inhale massive amounts of any smoke (ever been in a house fire?). In conclusion your T shouldnt be exposed to any massive amount of smoke and no it can't get high.


----------



## Snowboardbunny (Aug 25, 2009)

Ether Imp said:


> Yes.. Your husband smokes marijuana because his 'back' put him up to it. Likely story.
> 
> Medical Marijuana card = Dealers phone # on a card from Kinkos?
> 
> ...


This is just plain mean assumption making crap. For your info my husband is a forty year old man who has CHRONIC degenerative disk disease. He suffers from major pain on a daily basis. IN fact, his doctor told him he has the back of an 80 year old. He was told that methadone and vicodine are not safe pain management. So he chose the natural, safe alternative. WE aren't just a bunch of pot heads over here. I am a 33 year old middle class homemaker, raising five kids (home schooling all 5). We have a nice orderly house here. My husband commutes an hour each way to work each day to give us a wonderful lifestyle. He is the head of the financial department for a web hosting company. (techinical name is Controller or Chief financial officer). We are physically fit and active. 

I hope this clears some of the spider web propoganda out of that head of yours.


----------



## scar is my t (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowboardbunny said:


> This is just plain mean assumption making crap. For your info my husband is a forty year old man who has CHRONIC degenerative disk disease. He suffers from major pain on a daily basis. IN fact, his doctor told him he has the back of an 80 year old. He was told that methadone and vicodine are not safe pain management. So he chose the natural, safe alternative. WE aren't just a bunch of pot heads over here. I am a 33 year old middle class homemaker, raising five kids (home schooling all 5). We have a nice orderly house here. My husband commutes an hour each way to work each day to give us a wonderful lifestyle. He is the head of the financial department for a web hosting company. (techinical name is Controller or Chief financial officer). We are physically fit and active.
> 
> I hope this clears some of the spider web propoganda out of that head of yours.


 He was joking you know... If you read the thread a little more he would of stated that. Regarding you question. Smoke in any form is a toxin to most animals we think of. It clings to the lungs. So yes it would be harmful.


----------



## Snowboardbunny (Aug 25, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> He was joking you know... If you read the thread a little more he would of stated that. Regarding you question. Smoke in any form is a toxin to most animals we think of. It clings to the lungs. So yes it would be harmful.


I guess he'd better be careful about how he "jokes" because it didn't appear that way to me. IT was extremely offensive.


----------



## Roski (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowboardbunny said:


> I guess he'd better be careful about how he "jokes" because it didn't appear that way to me. IT was extremely offensive.


Don't take it so personally, some people just have really *blunt *ways of joking. No harm meant, really. 

Government propaganda = self-serving, check. Decriminalization = good, check. Spiders can get high? ...judge for yourself, I'm surprised no one has busted out this highly scientific and educational video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2HipedgM3I&feature=related

enjoy


----------



## mschemmy (Aug 25, 2009)

This is why I drink beer!  Cheers mates! :razz: :} :clap: :drool: :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Ether Imp (Aug 25, 2009)

Snowboardbunny said:


> This is just plain mean assumption making crap. For your info my husband is a forty year old man who has CHRONIC degenerative disk disease. He suffers from major pain on a daily basis. IN fact, his doctor told him he has the back of an 80 year old. He was told that methadone and vicodine are not safe pain management. So he chose the natural, safe alternative. WE aren't just a bunch of pot heads over here. I am a 33 year old middle class homemaker, raising five kids (home schooling all 5). We have a nice orderly house here. My husband commutes an hour each way to work each day to give us a wonderful lifestyle. He is the head of the financial department for a web hosting company. (techinical name is Controller or Chief financial officer). We are physically fit and active.
> 
> I hope this clears some of the spider web propoganda out of that head of yours.


As others (and myself) have stated... I was completely joking. 

Perhaps you should ask your husband for a hit off his government subsidised spliff then come back and read my post again.

I find you guilty of taking life too seriously.


FYI: I'M STILL JOKING! Lighten up.


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 26, 2009)

reverendsterlin said:


> yes they can http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm


Yep, this account from there made it clear, lol.

LSD



EXT. SPIDERWEB IN THE SHAPE OF A CHRISTMAS TREE.  -  DAY





Spider is standing proud with a cape held in front of his chest.


Spider

(Yelling) “I can do anything…..for I…
Music plays a fanfare as spider opens cape to reveal the initials LK printed on his chest

am the lizard…KING!”



Looks down to see dozens of small purple people crawling all over him making strange yum yum noises.





(POV) Camera pans franticly from one purple person to another


Spider

(Yelling) “Ahhh!”



(CU) The purple people are getting closer to his head.
Spider

(Screeming)“….get’ em of me…. …Ahhhhrrrrr!”


----------



## Shagrath666 (Aug 26, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Yep, this account from there made it clear, lol.
> 
> LSD
> 
> ...


word to the wise, dont trip around your T. once i SWORE that my rosie was trying to communicate telepathically with me and kill me somehow.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL, I didn't take anything, but in h.s. I was driving a date home after being up for 4 days, and driving through the woods, I swear I saw a 8 foot wide 5 foot tall tarantula run into the road, turn and face me, then keep running.  It was crazy.  Coincidentally, I fell asleep a little further up the road and woke up to a semi just missing me in head on.  I don't know how I made it thinking back....:?


----------



## the nature boy (Aug 26, 2009)

Shagrath666 said:


> word to the wise, dont trip around your T. once i SWORE that my rosie was trying to communicate telepathically with me and kill me somehow.


Lol!  I know most of the kinds I keep would like to kill me anyhow so it wouldn't be a big revelation.


----------

